# Real quick!



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone know the distance away from a Bvent I must be with a 3" PVC radon line under the 2006 IPC?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Example:


----------



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

not sure but distance to combustibles for b-vent is 1"


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty sure the standard 1" is good. As far as I know radon is an inert gas. Non flammable. So I can't see why it would be any different.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

It's not about the radon but about the b vent and the distance from it for pvc (the flammable material here) 

Only thing I could find is 6" for single wall type, b vent was "as listed" - 06 IFGC


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

His question was pertaining to the ipc. I don't have a copy to look through. all I have is UPC and California code.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

The answer is in the IFGC as written by the ICC which writes the IPC.


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

You win


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

Next time gadget, next time. Ah ha ha ha ha. But seriously. You win. I was unaware of that. I don't really know about the ipc. Good info.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

the IRC is what you need. I believe that it is 6" for single wall B vent to combustibles


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

So the icc writes the ifgc and the ipc. When getting inspected, does the jurisdiction enforce one code specifically.might be a dumb question, just curious. Thanks


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

IPC stands for international plumbing code
IFGC stands for international fuel gas code

The two codes are separated for plumbing and gas licenses and a separate permit for both.

The IFGC covers both fuel (gas) and chimneys and vents


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

Understood


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Man, been awhile since I plumbed a house with a B-vent. We were always told 1".



6" away if it's single wall.

Good luck


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

It's double wall, thanks for the help!!!


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

That's where you check "as listed" with the mfg. of the b vent.

Just curious, why would you even run your pipe up that Chase to begin with...

Most tin knockers want you out of their chases so they don't have to deal with your pipe when fire blocking...


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

plumb nutz said:


> That's where you check "as listed" with the mfg. of the b vent.
> 
> Just curious, why would you even run your pipe up that Chase to begin with...
> 
> Most tin knockers want you out of their chases so they don't have to deal with your pipe when fire blocking...


I was checking out a radon website, and they recommended bringing the pipe above floor in the mechanical room and running it in the same chase as the w/h and furnace vents. I don't know why, I've never installed a radon system. But that's what the website suggested***shrug***


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

OK, got me. What the hell's a radon system? Isn't radon a radioactive gas produced when uranium is really close to the surface?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumber666 said:


> OK, got me. What the hell's a radon system? Isn't radon a radioactive gas produced when uranium is really close to the surface?


It's a good racket to be into...

With all these empty foreclosed homes coming on the market it should be very good to get into... :thumbup:

Radon comes from the natural radioactive decay of radium and uranium found in the soil beneath the house. Radon is often found in areas which have granite, uranium, shale, and phosphate. At high enough levels it can be a health hazard...

Now the racket part of the Radon Abatement Industry...

Many times if people live in the home the simple act of opening doors coming and going, sometimes opening a window and the ventilation systems in the home operating the radon levels will drop below the levels where action is required... :laughing:

Of course testing on a vacant home that is all sealed up will produce excellent testing results for the bottom line of the radon abatement industry...


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

We've got an area here that requires a radon system in all new built residential homes. There are a few companies around town that do only that work. 

One builder pays me $500 to run a 3" thin wall PVC from the basement sump pump crock to out the roof. When we are there setting fixtures we seal up the sump lid (silicone) and tie the 3" into it. I get another $250 when it's complete. Easy money for me and a little cheaper than hiring the "radon specialists"


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

As far as I know, we have no radon abatement programs at least in my area. And we have some of the highest radon levels in Canada. Any other Canucks know about new laws/programs up here?


----------



## Jchar5147 (Aug 16, 2011)

Isn't the radon line suppose to start in the crawl or under the slab? I did a condo in Venice, and I had to run a methane system(assuming the idea is the same) that ran almost the length of the house under ground before they poured the slab. It was 4" perforated pipe in a 18" deep trench, wrapped in a felt like material then encased in gravel.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Jchar5147 said:


> Isn't the radon line suppose to start in the crawl or under the slab? I did a condo in Venice, and I had to run a methane system(assuming the idea is the same) that ran almost the length of the house under ground before they poured the slab. It was 4" perforated pipe in a 18" deep trench, wrapped in a felt like material then encased in gravel.


Yes. Then VTR with an inline fan...


----------



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

The drain tile around the footer gets stubbed into the sump crock which gets sealed up and vented through the roof. Effectively taking the radon gas out.(in theory) Currently they do not require a fan unless it's a retrofit on an existing house vented up the outside of the house and turned out. Seems around here alot of homes get the retro-fit upon change of hands. Not sure if this is driven by necessity or to make money. My guess is the almighty $$. 

Having the radon specialists out to see if you need mitigation is akin to asking the water treatment boys to test if you need their services.


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

All this mitigation and abatement smells like $$$$$!!


----------

